# Ideal saddles



## cs902 (4 February 2009)

Hi thinking of getting the ideal Impala 1450 jump saddle any one got one or ridden in one? what did you think? 
http://www.idealsaddle.com/catalogue/saddle/22


----------



## madhector (4 February 2009)

I had one, they are lovely saddles BUT I found that they were very bulky, and I felt miles away from the horse. Also found the blocks were too big, couldnt get my stirrups as short as I would like for XC.

Very comfy for hacking though


----------



## I_A_P (4 February 2009)

I personally could not fit in it as i have long thighs.

I have the Ideal Dressage though and thats lovely


----------



## LEC (4 February 2009)

I have a brand new Ideal saddle based on the Impala tree but designed for eventers. Ultimate comfort for the horse but great for the rider.
Mine is a single flap and its the most secure saddle I have ever sat in. Its called a 3500 proffessional. Its only just come out so has not really been advertised yet. I am tall as in 5'9 so need the thigh support without it impeading my knees. Its very flat seated and light weight. I have photos on my phone but will try and get some onto the forum at some point. The leather is excellent and it looks very similar in design to the French saddles of Butet, Antares and Devoucoux without the price.

I have had amazing service from Ideal with this saddle - I was lucky to try the prototype which the MD of Ideal bought out for me to have a jump in. They then made it for me with a few adjustments which I wanted and it was delivered and fitted 2 months later. They even arranged one of the best saddle fitters in the area to do the final fitting. I cannot recommend them enough and I am incredibly fussy!


----------



## kerilli (4 February 2009)

i've got the standard impala, love it, have long thighs and i had it made v fwd cut, fits us both perfectly, lovely saddle.


----------



## cs902 (4 February 2009)

Great thanks i used to have a lemetex and loved that it had removeble thigh blocks and the forward cut of it and the fact it was a flat seat but it dint fit my irish draft who has big sholders so this should be great for us both i hope do you fine the seat is fairly flat ???  Thanks


----------



## LEC (4 February 2009)

My horse has big shoulders and it fits him fine. For me I went for it because its wool flocked which is really important as last year my horse suffered muscular niggles which have now been sorted. Mine is very flat seated. It would be well worth you having a sit in both types - the single and double flap to see what you prefer.

Cullohill on here is worth PM as she works for them.


----------



## cs902 (4 February 2009)

Thanks carnt get hold of one to sit in as saddler says he wont have much call for one if i dint like it think am gonna go with the double flap can only afford one good saddle so this will prob be best. I liked the wool flocking as it is so soft. Thanks


----------



## SpottedCat (5 February 2009)

I could not ride in the impala at all, but I have the Springbok instead which is single flap and has much smaller knee blocks and I love it. Nicest saddle I have ever owned.


----------



## FairC (5 February 2009)

I have an Impala, wonderful saddle, is helping my jumping no end.

My saddler told me about the cc version, but he thought that I'd be better off with the normal one as I wanted to use it for hacking/everyday use.


----------



## kerilli (5 February 2009)

cs902, it doesn't have a very flat seat, no. pic in middle of my siggie is of me in mine. 
surely your saddler could get Ideal to send one for you to try? don't buy one without trying it, honestly. i tried quite a few, including the Impala and the Barnsby Xtreem (had to have sample one sent specially) and was sure i'd prefer the Xtreem, until i rode in it. didn't suit me at all, felt very weird.


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

Here is a 'raw' image of the new Impala Professional, described brilliantly by Lec. 










comes complete with matching girth and leathers size of your choice.

Nothing is fixed with Ideal as Lec said can make chnages to knee blocks, flap size/dimension to suit.


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

One thing i would say about the Impala is they come up small for size, i'm 5'10 long legs and normally in 17 1/2" saddle but need an 18" Impala as they are quite petite.
They have excellent pressure results through pliance.
Come standard with cupped kneerolls over a blcok but can do soft latex pads with roll/block of your choice even on velcro if prefer.
As said nothing fixed with Ideal as not all horses and riders are the same we are happy to change models so they suit.
Hope that helps


----------



## KatB (5 February 2009)

Looks fantastic L, really nice 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They are excellent quality saddles! Do you sell those girths seperately?


----------



## BBs (5 February 2009)

Beautiful saddle.
Love the girth!!!

L, do they do a similar dressage girth?


----------



## LEC (5 February 2009)

The girth on the saddle is the exact one I have. Its incredibly soft. Its actually a dressage girth. I just had a D ring added for the martingale. I do not bother with stud guards so the ergonomic shape was perfect.

In fact I am pretty sure that is my saddle as I had the thigh blocks at the back raised by 1/4 of an inch as the ones on the prototype were too low for me.


----------



## BBs (5 February 2009)

Interesting.
Looks a nicer girth than the Albion. Will need one for the snoopmeister when hes back in work.


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

Thanks, we are so pleased with it i just have to try sneak one out of the building for Bud with no one noticing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 alternatively am going to save up and have one made in black!

Yes we do






They come is a standard shape or an F2 shape which has a slightly forward sweep for horses with forward girth grooves, i have one on Bud's jump saddle now and it's helped stop it slipping back slightly.


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

Thanks, yes it is actually a dressage girth as such just made in leather to match the saddle, it's very soft as said comes in std or F2 cut elastic both ends.....
also to come is a dressage saddle to sit along side this jump


----------



## BBs (5 February 2009)

Right, Liz I want you to do me a little favour 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Seriously, I shall be investing in one later in the year. 22" in black for the little guy


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

Nope not your saddle this one was only photographed on tuesday ( i was there  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), maybe they have changed the patterns abit from the prototype.....
but yes exactly same girth, they are lovely.


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

also really chuffed with new bridlework


----------



## BBs (5 February 2009)

Pwitty


----------



## milliepops (5 February 2009)

Oooh I like that new version of the Impala v much.  I love mine but am coming to the realisation that being able to feel the girth buckles beneath my leg is really annoying, and after about 5 years of convincing myself it would be impractical and posey for me to have a single flap saddle... I'm seriously coming round to the idea.  Any idea how much they will sell for?


----------



## kerilli (5 February 2009)

oooh, that looks lovely. how much lighter than the normal Impala is it, please?
might see if my Impala can be fitted to 4 yr old, and get one of those for Katy. *droooling*


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

I think they will be around £1350 rrp including matching girth and leathers so i thought not too out of reach for a lovely looking and feeling saddle........


----------



## Cullohill (5 February 2009)

as it is all covered in a fleshy hide which is uber soft and supple but very durable the weight prob is only fractionally less than a standard but you do get a much closer feel than a std, however if you had it as a standard hide covered it would way at least 1kg lighter.
yes i have been drooling, it also looks lovely in black hide in my opinion!!


----------



## Thistle (5 February 2009)

That is a lovely saddle, will it come in a wide?

Do you know the weight?

W needs a new saddle!

What is the wait time for one?


----------



## Cullohill (6 February 2009)

Yes will come in a wide, i should think will go from NM to W+ and all sizes in between!
Not sure exactly prob around 6.5kg ish
From order date around 4-5 weeks
Let me know who you order through and i will see if i can put your order to top of the pile


----------



## Thistle (6 February 2009)

Can you recommend someone N Herts area, PM me please?


----------



## clair (20 February 2010)

I have just had a look and sit on the dressage saddle, which I LOVE!!!

The questions i've come away with are is it avalibe in extra wide and can the panels be made wider to give more weight distribution as the dressage saddle is quite alot narrower through the panels than the jumping saddle.

Do you know if this saddle is stocked by Bridlepath international???


----------

